# I'm soooooooo excited!!!!!



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My ZiwiPeak will be here Wednesday!!! Yeah!!!:cheers: I bought the Lamb. Lulu has been on Merrick canned food and Gidget on Merrick puppy plate, but I can't keep Lulu out of Gidget's food and now she's itching again. :foxes15: Puppy plate has chicken and rice. I switched gidget to Back to Basic and was so happy with what I read on the bag and it is 5 stars on dogfoodadvisor, but when I studied who owned them and called to talk with them they also make lesser dog foods in the same location. What if they get them mixed up as someone on another thread believes happened in one of her bags. Also my vet pointed out cross-contamination with corn left in the machinery that may not be cleaned out well enough. I have been wanting to try ZiwiPeak and am ashamed it took me so long to order, but I work much better with things I can go to a store and touch before I buy. Anyway, you know how I always build yall a clock to tell my stories.LOL (I'm too old to change now--at least that's what I tell hubby.) Can't wait til Wed.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Let me know how they like it. I am also contemplating get ZP as part of their diet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome news Tina! Woohoo! 
I'm happy for you, I'm sure your pups will like it.
Funny how much thought we put into our dogs' diet, more than into our own sometimes!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Funny how much thought we put into our dogs' diet, more than into our own sometimes!


You are so right about that! I am obsessed over finding the perfect food for them--I drive everybody in my household nuts.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Let me know how they like it. I am also contemplating get ZP as part of their diet.


I sure will, but so far I don't know of any body's chi who hasn't liked it but Di's. Some do however like certain ones but not others such as they like the lamb or venison but don't like the venison and fish. I choose lamb because Lulu has has lamb before and not had an allergic reaction to it. I will try venision next if this works for us but I only ant her to have one at a time for allergy purposes.


----------

